# Marvell Yukon 88E8040T PCI-E & Intel Wi-Fi Link 5100 AGN



## TzunTzai (May 15, 2009)

```
# pciconf -lv

none1@pci0:7:0:0:       class=0x020000 card=0xff501179 chip=0x435511ab rev=0x12 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Marvell Semiconductor (Was: Galileo Technology Ltd)'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
none2@pci0:8:0:0:       class=0x028000 card=0x12018086 chip=0x42328086 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    class      = network
```


```
# ifconfig

fwe0: flags=8802<BROADCAST,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        options=8<VLAN_MTU>
        ether 02:1b:24:4e:fb:c7
        ch 1 dma -1
fwip0: flags=8802<BROADCAST,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        lladdr 0.1b.24.0.1.4e.fb.c7.a.2.ff.fe.0.0.0.0
pfsync0: flags=0<> metric 0 mtu 1460
        syncpeer: 224.0.0.240 maxupd: 128
pflog0: flags=0<> metric 0 mtu 33204
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
        inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x5
        inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128
        inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000
```

Any new development on these lan/wlan devices? 

Also, can anyone recommend a WLAN PCMCIA card for me while I wait on further development of the necessary drivers?

Thanks,
Tzun


----------



## lme@ (May 18, 2009)

Any Atheros-based PCCard should work for you.

Regarding the Intel chip, please read this:
http://groups.google.com/group/mail.../b9fddf1a228e9cd4?show_docid=b9fddf1a228e9cd4


----------



## nikobordx (May 18, 2009)

Hi,

Support for Intel Wi-Fi Link 5100 AGN is in progress!
Wait for some weeks.

Nicolas.


----------



## TzunTzai (May 18, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback guys. 

I picked up a Belkin F5D7050 v3 wifi USB stick to hold me over until the LAN/WLLANan drivers are updated.


----------



## gumkins (May 28, 2009)

Hi TzunTzai,

Drivers for Marvell ethernet devices you can find on official site:

http://www.marvell.com/drivers/search.do


----------



## gumkins (May 28, 2009)

Does somebody know where I can track "Wi-Fi Link 5100 AGN" support implementation status? Thanks.


----------



## TzunTzai (May 28, 2009)

Cool, thanks.



			
				gumkins said:
			
		

> Hi TzunTzai,
> 
> Drivers for Marvell ethernet devices you can find on official site:
> 
> http://www.marvell.com/drivers/search.do


----------



## TzunTzai (Jun 19, 2009)

Well, I downloaded the drivers from the official Marvell web site and followed the installation steps provided by the manufacture...


```
1. Login as 'root'.
2. Unpack the driver installation package using the command

   # tar xfvz installbsd70x64-10.60.1.3.tar.gz
   or
   # gunzip -c installbsd70x64-10.60.1.3.tar.gz | tar xfv -

After the driver installation package is unpacked, type the following
commands to start the driver installation process:

   # cd DriverInstall
   # pkg_add mykbsd70x64-10.60.1.3.tgz

This installs the driver binary into /boot/modules and the manpage into
/usr/share/man/man4.
In order for the system to load the driver automatically on booting, the
following line must be added to the file /boot/loader.conf:

if_myk_load="YES"

In addition to this, the following line must be added to the /etc/rc.conf
file to configure the interface when the system is booted:

ifconfig_myk0="inet 192.168.100.1"

This assumes a local IP address of 192.168.100.1. You must replace this
IP address with your computer's IP address.
On reboot, the driver will be loaded and the interface configured
automatically.

It is also possible to load and unload the kernel module by hand. To load
the kernel module by hand, type:

kldload if_myk.ko
```

I rebooted my laptop and myk0 was not there. Any ideas?

Thanks,
Tzun


----------



## TzunTzai (Jun 19, 2009)

dmesg


```
mykc0: <Generic Marvell Yukon 88E8040T PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller Ver. 10.60.1.3> irq 16 at device 0.0 on pci7
mykc0: 0x4000 bytes of rid 0x10 res 3 failed (0, 0xffffffffffffffff).
myk: could not map memory
device_attach: mykc0 attach returned 6
```

pciconf


```
mykc0@pci0:7:0:0:	class=0x020000 card=0xff501179 chip=0x435511ab rev=0x12 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Marvell Semiconductor (Was: Galileo Technology Ltd)'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
```


----------



## lme@ (Jun 22, 2009)

Have you tried to ping Marvell's support for this? It would be interesting to know if they support the driver.


----------



## TzunTzai (Jun 22, 2009)

Actually, I just read that the FreeBSD msk driver is working with  Marvell Yukon 88E8040 NICs and has been submitted to CURRENT! 

SWEET!


----------



## epopen (Jul 5, 2009)

Hello, I am froum newbie.

I have a TOSHIBA M800 notebook and install FreeBSD 7.2 AMD64, But I can't drive Marvell Yukon 88E8040T Fast Ethernet now.

I saw FreeBSD support 88E8040T after my FreeBSD server upgrade kernel source tree.
I copy source tree from server to M800, and remove marvell official driver and enable device msk in configure file.
After complier , install ,reboot, I can't drive it still.
dmesg message below:

```
mskc0: <Marvell Yukon 88E8040T Fast Ethernet> irq 16 at device 0.0 on pci7
  mskc0: 0x4000 bytes of rid 0x10 res 3 failed (0, 0xffffffffffffffff).
  mskc0: unknown device: id=0xff, rev=0x0f
  device_attach: mskc0 attach returned 6
```
3 weeks before, I had been install marvell official driver (installbsd70x64-10.60.1.3.tar.tar)
Can't drive it, And error meeeage below

```
mykc0: <Generic Marvell Yukon 88E8040T PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller Ver. 10.60.1.3> irq 16 at device 0.0 on pci7
   mykc0: 0x4000 bytes of rid 0x10 res 3 failed (0, 0xffffffffffffffff).
   myk: could not map memory
   device_attach: mykc0 attach returned 6
```
But Marvell haven't any reply to me TWICE. (First try is 3 month before !)

I don't what happen? Marvell 88E8040T problem? TOSHIBA M800 problem? FreeBSD problem?

Oh, I have otner problem about ACPI (newest BIOS)
Error message below:

```
ACPI Error (dsopcode-0350): No pointer back to NS node in buffer obj 0xffffff000444b600 [20070320]
 ACPI Exception (dswexec-0556): AE_AML_INTERNAL, While resolving operands for [OpcodeName unavailable] [20070320]
 ACPI Error (psparse-0626): Method parse/execution failed [\\_PR_.CPU0._OSC] (Node 0xffffff00014ed640), AE_AML_INTERNAL
est0: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu0
 p4tcc0: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu0
 cpu1: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
 ACPI Error (dsopcode-0350): No pointer back to NS node in buffer obj 0xffffff000444d300 [20070320]
 ACPI Exception (dswexec-0556): AE_AML_INTERNAL, While resolving operands for [OpcodeName unavailable] [20070320]
 ACPI Error (psparse-0626): Method parse/execution failed [\\_PR_.CPU1._OSC] (Node 0xffffff00014ed560), AE_AML_INT
```

I don't know ACPI and 88E8040T problem have relation?
But 88E8040T work well under windows Vista 32 bit....
Thank you very much.


----------



## TzunTzai (Jul 11, 2009)

Hi epopen,

The latest version of the msk0 driver works well the Yukon 88E8040T lan on my laptop. 

I too had an ACPI error with 7.2-Stable. Not sure what the fix is regarding that. I'm going to wait and see what happens with FreeBSD 8.0. Until then, I'm just disabling ACPI @ boot time.

~Tzun


----------



## epopen (Jul 12, 2009)

Thanks..


			
				TzunTzai said:
			
		

> Hi epopen,
> The latest version of the msk0 driver works well the Yukon 88E8040T lan on my laptop.


:O Please tell me what are you doing it?, I talk the problem with Marvell engineer, But they don't what happen.
And I tried FreeBSD 8.0 Beta 1 AMD64.... Same problem.
Error message below

```
mskc0: <Marvell Yukon 88E8040T Fast Ethernet> irq 16 at device 0.0 on pci7
  mskc0: 0x4000 bytes of rid 0x10 res 3 failed (0, 0xffffffffffffffff).
  mskc0: unknown device: id=0xff, rev=0x0f
  device_attach: mskc0 attach returned 6
```



			
				TzunTzai said:
			
		

> I too had an ACPI error with 7.2-Stable. Not sure what the fix is regarding that. I'm going to wait and see what happens with FreeBSD 8.0. Until then, I'm just disabling ACPI @ boot time.


ACPI problem in FreeBSD 8.0 Beta 1 AMD64 is gone.
ACPI work fine 

I think Marvell Yukon 88E8040T problem is Toshiba M800 specific problem.(modem? bletooth? or other device conflict?)

Thanks you very much.


----------



## bfg (Feb 1, 2010)

I have the same problem like epopen.I nstalled FreeBSD 8.0 amd64 on Toshiba Satellite P300 laptop next, check if 

device msk
device miibus

is included in GENERIC kernel configuration file and it's.

ifconfig dont "see" this ethernet interface.

dmesg show

```
mskc0: <Marvell Yukon 88E8040T Fast Ethernet> irq 17 at device 0.0 on pci3
  mskc0: 0x4000 bytes of rid 0x10 res 3 failed (0, 0xffffffffffffffff).
  mskc0: unknown device: id=0xff, rev=0x0f
  device_attach: mskc0 attach returned 6
```


----------



## epopen (Feb 1, 2010)

bfg said:
			
		

> I have the same problem like epopen.I nstalled FreeBSD 8.0 amd64 on Toshiba Satellite P300 laptop next, check if
> 
> device msk
> device miibus
> ...


Hello
You can use http://forums.freebsd.org/showpost.php?p=59431&postcount=54
The solution can to solve my problem.(TOSHIBA Portage M800)
It is TOSHIBA specifical problem(bug?)
Thanks you.


----------



## bfg (Feb 1, 2010)

Thank you, it's working now


----------



## epopen (May 3, 2012)

Hi everyone.

I have been upgraded to 9.0-STABLE amd64. The issue is fixed, it was not required to patch the kernel source code. Thanks very much!


----------

